# Could it be...? Noooooo.



## Nemadis (Apr 12, 2011)

Does Harry the Hammer have a duck on his foot? All but two of the 'Eavy Metal team painted eyes on what appears to be the only known proof of the chaos duck god...










Discuss the purpose of said duck. :shok:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Im sure its is suppose to be a spike but it definatly looks like a duck


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

They are the terrible demon duck slippers of Slaanesh, a pair of slippers so subtly decadent and luxurios That even the Grey Gnights fear their wanton call and are ever
vigilant for the signs of Duck feet fetishness


----------



## Nemadis (Apr 12, 2011)

TheSpore said:


> Im sure its is suppose to be a spike but it definatly looks like a duck


I'm going with the duck slippers theory. Chaos gods are tricky like that.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like a certain Khornate had a trick played on him by Tzeentch or Slaanesh. Now, the only question left...which one?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Rubber Ducky your the one


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Tzeentch is the changer of ways. Tzeentch is pictured as a giant bird.

....sometimes he gets a bit lazy...and only changes into a duck.

or

Quack for the Quack God!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's an easy distraction tool during battle "Aww look at the cute ducky" splat as the foot spike impales the enemy.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

... Warhammer just got a whole lot more epic if you're right. More likely they're just nails or hinges though.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll actually go there and say it was probably done on purpose.

I mean, this is the company that was responsible for a Beastman (long ago) with a very very suspicious head...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow...if you look at the same legs Knee it looks like a Disney shark......But ya that is totally a duck, cool find man +rep for giving me the ability to ask my opponent why there chaos lord is quacking.


----------

